# +12 Defrating auf Umhang fehlt



## WB.Letho (5. September 2008)

Sorry, falls das schon gepostet worden sein sollte, jedoch sind die titel der hiesigen beiträge dermaßen allgemein gewählt, dass die suchfunktion da nix ausgespuckt hat...

Der titel sagt eigentlich schon alles: die vz für +12 defrating auf umhang fehlt, derzeit gibts nur die +12 dodge.


----------

